# Fricken Ford F350!!!



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> I think the days of best damn trucks ever are over. They just aren't what they used to be. Fancier with more capacity etc, but also cheaper. Bodies just don't last like they used to.


Your confusing more Complicated with cheaper. Things that are more complicated go wrong more often. There's a lot to go wrong on a modern vehicle of any brand. We have gone from vehicles that were unsafe in accidents with very high rates of death in these accidents to people being able to walk away from these very same accidents. The problem is this has increased costs and weight and that then lowers your payloads and increases the amount of things that can go wrong in that vehicle. So i wouldn't say they have gotten cheaper. Just way way more to go wrong.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> I think the days of best damn trucks ever are over. They just aren't what they used to be. Fancier with more capacity etc, but also cheaper. Bodies just don't last like they used to.


I was sort of thinking the opposite. Back in the day, once you went past 50,000 miles it was time to start thinking about a new one. I don't remember even seeing vehicles with 100,000 miles on them. 
My truck has 120, and I have not even touched the alternator, starter, fuel pump etc. of course I did have the spark plug issues and rebuilt the front end. Engine wise still going strong. It seems the 5.4 Triton V8 can go a couple hundred thousand miles from what I've seen. 
I think I am going to run this one as long as I can.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Big Shoe said:


> I was sort of thinking the opposite. Back in the day, once you went past 50,000 miles it was time to start thinking about a new one. I don't remember even seeing vehicles with 100,000 miles on them.
> My truck has 120, and I have not even touched the alternator, starter, fuel pump etc. of course I did have the spark plug issues and rebuilt the front end. Engine wise still going strong. It seems the 5.4 Triton V8 can go a couple hundred thousand miles from what I've seen.
> I think I am going to run this one as long as I can.


Do a search for the tritons with over a million miles. There's quite a few of them. Most only had minimal amounts of issues too like alternators, starters, bearings etc etc 

One thing they had in common though was oil changed at 3500-5000 miles and never a missed oil change. 

They are a tough engine if maintenance is kept up


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Do a search for the tritons with over a million miles. There's quite a few of them. Most only had minimal amounts of issues too like alternators, starters, bearings etc etc
> 
> One thing they had in common though was oil changed at 3500-5000 miles and never a missed oil change.
> 
> They are a tough engine if maintenance is kept up


I have been very pleased with the 5.4L engines I have owned. Both were pre 3 valve too. The '97 I had absolutely no problems with and the '02 I had very minimal problems with. Both were traded in when they had about 140k miles.

I would have kept both if my needs were not changing. I would have trusted both if them to drive anywhere.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I was sort of thinking the opposite. Back in the day, once you went past 50,000 miles it was time to start thinking about a new one. I don't remember even seeing vehicles with 100,000 miles on them.
> My truck has 120, and I have not even touched the alternator, starter, fuel pump etc. of course I did have the spark plug issues and rebuilt the front end. Engine wise still going strong. It seems the 5.4 Triton V8 can go a couple hundred thousand miles from what I've seen.
> I think I am going to run this one as long as I can.



It wasn't the engine or the other parts, a lot had to do with the available fluids and filters then plus a general lack of maintenance. 

I have and have had numerous 35+ year old vehicles with 100k+ on them with original engines and drive trains. Everything back then had serviceable parts, ie grease zerts on everything that moves. 

This safety BS is because of 2 reasons, insurance companies and the speed limit has increased 20 mph+.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The safety aspect is a big plus to me. I have driven some older vehicles from the 70's and 80's and they struggled to stop them self let along under hard breaking. There's no way I would drive my Familey or my self around in something like that. There's too many fools on the road these days with their heads up their asses typing away on cellphones. The safer the vehicle the better in my mind. Safer vehicles are also cheaper to insure too which helps.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bull. My 36 year old truck stops as good as any newer truck I have driven.

It has the same hydro boost system that is still used today. 

Don't start on abs, I hate abs brakes. No feel as to what is going on. 

The only truck that I had that was interesting to stop was my 72 f250 with front drums. 

My kids ride with me in every old truck I have or have had. Right up front too.

Cheaper to insure? No way. Mid 2000's truck costs me 75 bucks a month to insure. 

Same coverage on a 36 year old truck, insured for 10k is 20 bucks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Bull. My 36 year old truck stops as good as any newer truck I have driven.
> 
> It has the same hydro boost system that is still used today.
> 
> ...


So because your kids ride with you up front its safe! wont be when a idiot hits you at 60mph and your kids skulls are part of the dash board. Thats why i drive a new truck though and my kid sits in the back. I want to be able to get out and walk away with my kid alive in my arms not dead. You ever seen the state of old vehicles when in a wreck with a new vehicle old vehicle, brick wall or tree.

Also how can you hate ABS. I have had my truck 6 years now and ABS has never once come on even under very hard breaking. But if it did come on at least i would be able to steer around what ever im trying to avoid hitting. Again using excuses like that to not own a new vehicle is stupid. 

I pay $66 a month to insure my truck. Used to pay about $100 a year on a old jeep. You may want to get your policy renewed if your paying that much for a mid 2000's. You can insure a $65k 2014 f150 for less.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

The old truck new truck thing is a matter of values and what kind of guy you are... Trying to argue about it is pointless.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I think two they are trying to see who can build the ugliest truck and I am not sure who is winning


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

wnc viking said:


> I think two they are trying to see who can build the ugliest truck and I am not sure who is winning


Chevy....hands down. Looks like a giant cat fish from the front. Just ugly Chitrolet


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> So because your kids ride with you up front its safe! wont be when a idiot hits you at 60mph and your kids skulls are part of the dash board. Thats why i drive a new truck though and my kid sits in the back. I want to be able to get out and walk away with my kid alive in my arms not dead. You ever seen the state of old vehicles when in a wreck with a new vehicle old vehicle, brick wall or tree.
> 
> Also how can you hate ABS. I have had my truck 6 years now and ABS has never once come on even under very hard breaking. But if it did come on at least i would be able to steer around what ever im trying to avoid hitting. Again using excuses like that to not own a new vehicle is stupid.
> 
> I pay $66 a month to insure my truck. Used to pay about $100 a year on a old jeep. You may want to get your policy renewed if your paying that much for a mid 2000's. You can insure a $65k 2014 f150 for less.


They sit up front in my crew cab and my standard cab. They like to, there is no air bag, they even roll their own window down. 

ABS brakes suck in the winter. I want to control my truck. 

I am not making excuses to not own a new truck, the only excuse I need us the 65k price tag. I can buy 15 rust free west coast trucks for that price. 

My insurance is top of the line. I have a 100.00 deductible for comp and collision and the highest values I can get on everything else. I am pretty sure I am over insured. 

It is my choice, my kids, my life. 

When I find my 50's mack B I want guess what? Yeah they will ride with me too. 

I give them a choice what they want to go in, they always choose the old trucks. 

Next one will be old enough it won't have seat belts.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Actually new vehicles are safer for occupants during a collision. The new vehicles have fold and crease points to absorb energy. If the vehicle can take a majority of the energy in the collission, it means our bodies take less.

The older vehicles held up better in accidents, that is known but occupants were injuried seriously because of Something called Delta V. That is the sudden change of direction of the body along with internal organs during a collision. During high speed accidents, you're organs can actually move and strike boney body parts causing internal injuries. 

Plus different areas are meant to perform differently in collisions, i.e. The motor is made to drop and slide backwards in the event of head on collisions. All this made made vehicles more disposable because they are more difficult to repair and definetly more expensive.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Chevy....hands down. Looks like a giant cat fish from the front. Just ugly Chitrolet


I don't know, the Super Duty has been played out. All ugly grill and a super cheap blow mold plastic interior. 

The hd gmcs look nice, but the hd dodges have them all beat in the looks department.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They sit up front in my crew cab and my standard cab. They like to, there is no air bag, they even roll their own window down. ABS brakes suck in the winter. I want to control my truck. I am not making excuses to not own a new truck, the only excuse I need us the 65k price tag. I can buy 15 rust free west coast trucks for that price. My insurance is top of the line. I have a 100.00 deductible for comp and collision and the highest values I can get on everything else. I am pretty sure I am over insured. It is my choice, my kids, my life. When I find my 50's mack B I want guess what? Yeah they will ride with me too. I give them a choice what they want to go in, they always choose the old trucks. Next one will be old enough it won't have seat belts.


I'm not saying you have to drive a $65k truck. Some of us drive new vehicles for a bunch of reasons. My Familey being safer in them is one of them. I love a quite cab, comfy seats I lock into with infinite adjustments, a nice sound system, heated and cooled seats, Nav screen, reverse cam, voice activation, control of truck through my phone, hands free calling etc etc. some people don't want that stuff but most people do.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

To me it is a toss up I do not like the looks of any of them


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm not saying you have to drive a $65k truck. Some of us drive new vehicles for a bunch of reasons. My Familey being safer in them is one of them. I love a quite cab, comfy seats I lock into with infinite adjustments, a nice sound system, heated and cooled seats, Nav screen, reverse cam, voice activation, control of truck through my phone, hands free calling etc etc. some people don't want that stuff but most people do.


We are perfectly safe. Cabs are as quiet as a newer one, called 100 bucks in new seals to take care of that. What do I need a navigation system for? I know how to get to the other side of town and NESW. 
I don't use a phone while driving, Unneeded distraction. Never had an uncomfortable bench seat either. 

All I need is wiper delay, tilt and AC. 

Like I said, they would rather ride in any of the old truck's vs. the newish one. 

At 45k I can still bring back 12 rust free trucks from the west coast.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> We are perfectly safe. Cabs are as quiet as a newer one, called 100 bucks in new seals to take care of that. What do I need a navigation system for? I know how to get to the other side of town and NESW. I don't use a phone while driving, Unneeded distraction. Never had an uncomfortable bench seat either. All I need is wiper delay, tilt and AC. Like I said, they would rather ride in any of the old truck's vs. the newish one. At 45k I can still bring back 12 rust free trucks from the west coast.


You think your safe. The facts say completely opposite but its your choice to drive your Familey around in it. I can also tell you now neither of your vehicles are as quite as my newer truck. I don't even need to get into your truck to know this. I use navigation because i like to know the address I'm going to and how to get there. But hey if you know every address you should be a taxi driver lol

Only reason I would own a old truck is because some look cool. Most look like heaps of **** but there's a handful I would own because they are classics like a 55 f100. It wouldn't be my daily driver though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Going back to the topic at hand, I would never have 16k in engine repair bills on any of my old trucks. 

They are simple and cheap to work on and the fuel milage is not much different then anything 30 years newer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> You think your safe. The facts say completely opposite but its your choice to drive your Familey around in it. I can also tell you now neither of your vehicles are as quite as my newer truck. I don't even need to get into your truck to know this. I use navigation because i like to know the address I'm going to and how to get there. But hey if you know every address you should be a taxi driver lol
> 
> Only reason I would own a old truck is because some look cool. Most look like heaps of **** but there's a handful I would own because they are classics like a 55 f100. It wouldn't be my daily driver though.


Damn, I wish I could be so hip and have a stupid navigation. I can get anywhere with a road atlas, and knowing what direction I am going. If I get hard pressed my phone could get me there. 

We are perfectly fine and we enjoy driving the old trucks wherever we go. 

I would rather daily drive a 30 year old truck. 

Heaps of crap huh? 

Typical keeping up with the jones's mentality.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I have always dug a lot of older trucks, but I dont enjoy fixing them all the time and dont want to make the time. I had a 72 Chevy Cheyenne Super , long bed, two tone, three on the tree that I really liked. My old man had a 69, same body style with a 4 in the floor, he drove it all through my early childhood and started building out of it. He was a jet and weapons systems mechanic and crew cheif for 9 years, so he likes fixing stuff. My favorite truck was an 85 Chevy 3/4 Scottsdale, 454, standard, 4x4. It was a beast. I drove that truck until I was in my mid twenties. Never had a vehicle payment before we were 27. Save and pay cash. A lot to be said for either side of it. Its really about what you want. I always choose the 64 and older Jeep Kaisers over the new brush trucks when on a fire call. Only a couple things can make those things not work, most of us can fix any of those problems. Cant say the same for the new ones. Kaisers can go anywhere, many places the newer ones dont. In regards to safety, im sure the newer vehicles do have more safety options. I think the argument never ends though. I could say you dont really care about your kids safety if you dont drive a one ton or larger vehicle, only in daylight and never on the freeway, or if your house is concrete block with no burnable substances, or if you only allow your kid to eat organic vegetables grown in your garden with no fertilizer or pesticides, no additives., if your kid never uses power tools or drinks soda.....


The crash ratings on the 3/4 ton were the same exact ratings as the 1/2 ton last time I looked. Changing brands was the biggest factor. I think ford maxed out at 5 on all the tests and chevy got as low as 1 on them same tests. That's why I wouldn't buy a chevy for one.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Eliminate computer controlled engines and stuff is super simple, cheap and easy to repair. No sensors, no mess of wiring, no having to hook it up to a computer to see what's wrong.


My brother has his own workshop. He's also a diagnostic technician. He loves the new engines as they tell him exactly what's wrong. 

It took me 30seconds to find the issue with my truck the other day. Plug in OBD and bam there's your problem. Saves me taking it to the dealer to get simple stuff fixed.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> So basically if its something you ain't got or its newer than yours it ain't worth having!
> 
> Yeah my trucks been in the shop a few times thanks to the dealer messing crap up. It's been in warranty for the last 5 years so ain't cost me a dime other than the $80 I spent 2 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


You are really dense sometimes. 

I don't want a new truck. No desire, no need, no one to show off to. 

All the belts are tensioned and lock. 

I also don't like air bags, but what good is an air bag to a 9 year old?

Once again, they are my kids. Should I mention my two girls have their own small bandsaw and scroll saw that I taught them to use? They might cut a finger off. 

I bought my tools to use to work, not to stack up and be cool. They are beat up, stained and dirty. 

Yes, you have proven several times you are most definitely driven by material possessions. 

I like stuff to, I just don't like frivolous stuff.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> My brother has his own workshop. He's also a diagnostic technician. He loves the new engines as they tell him exactly what's wrong.
> 
> It took me 30seconds to find the issue with my truck the other day. Plug in OBD and bam there's your problem. Saves me taking it to the dealer to get simple stuff fixed.


Because auto techs are just techs. They have no clue what to do other then replace what the computer says. 

That's not being progressive it's just dumbing stuff down.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> The crash ratings on the 3/4 ton were the same exact ratings as the 1/2 ton last time I looked. Changing brands was the biggest factor. I think ford maxed out at 5 on all the tests and chevy got as low as 1 on them same tests. That's why I wouldn't buy a chevy for one.


Thats why I said one ton. A duelly wins most head ons, lol.

It is amazing to see what some of the newer vehicles make it through. Ive been on a few wreck calls where I thought no one would be alive and they were relatively unharmed.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You are really dense sometimes. I don't want a new truck. No desire, no need, no one to show off to. All the belts are tensioned and lock. I also don't like air bags, but what good is an air bag to a 9 year old? Once again, they are my kids. Should I mention my two girls have their own small bandsaw and scroll saw that I taught them to use? They might cut a finger off. I bought my tools to use to work, not to stack up and be cool. They are beat up, stained and dirty. Yes, you have proven several times you are most definitely driven by material possessions. I like stuff to, I just don't like frivolous stuff.


I'm taking about pre tensioners. They pull the belt tight in an accident so there's no slack in the belt and engages the belt brake faster. 

So you don't like air bags now either. Like I said if you don't own it its pointless and frivolous lol. 

I guess I'm frivolous for wanting airbags now too then. 

You need to listen to your self at times. You do say some of the dumbest stuff. If I remember correctly its the first time I ever said anything bad about owning a older vehicle where as its comes out of your mouth about new vehicles like I do about iPhones lol. 

Yeah its that often but as soon as someone says your trucks a heap of **** your butt hurt lol. 

Drive your pos trucks as long as you like I will keep buying my show off vehicles so I can keep up with my neighbors lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm taking about pre tensioners. They pull the belt tight in an accident so there's no slack in the belt and engages the belt brake faster.
> 
> So you don't like air bags now either. Like I said if you don't own it its pointless and frivolous lol.
> 
> ...


They do lock when you stomp on the brakes. But you seem to know it all. 

I am not going to roll over when someone claims I am endangering my kids because of what we drive around in. I used to ride in the bed of my dad's truck growing up.

All you have went on and on about is how much better navigation, cameras, power this, heated that, one button this, crumple that. 

Yes, I am not a fan of air bags so what? 

I am still trying to figure out why anything that is not new with fancy options is a pos? 

It has nothing to do with my truck, I have been speaking about older vehicles in general, so I used mine as an example. 

Simple, easy, and they still get out there and haul kids, equipment and trailers.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They do lock when you stomp on the brakes. But you seem to know it all. I am not going to roll over when someone claims I am endangering my kids because of what we drive around in. I used to ride in the bed of my dad's truck growing up. All you have went on and on about is how much better navigation, cameras, power this, heated that, one button this, crumple that. Yes, I am not a fan of air bags so what? I am still trying to figure out why anything that is not new with fancy options is a pos? It has nothing to do with my truck, I have been speaking about older vehicles in general, so I used mine as an example. Simple, easy, and they still get out there and haul kids, equipment and trailers.


I'm telling you the facts about older vehicles. They ain't safer than a new truck no matter what you think or do. 

Again pre tensioners are an explosive devices that pull the seatbelt tight in an accident. They pull you tight into the seat so there's no slack to take up before the belt locks up. I have seen people's heads go through the glass before the belts tensioned on older cars.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm telling you the facts about older vehicles. They ain't safer than a new truck no matter what you think or do.
> 
> Again pre tensioners are an explosive devices that pull the seatbelt tight in an accident. They pull you tight into the seat so there's no slack to take up before the belt locks up. I have seen people's heads go through the glass before the belts tensioned on older cars.



Slam on breaks, seat belts lock tight. 

I don't even like wearing a seat belt, hence the next truck will be old enough to not have any. 

I never said one time that a 40 year old truck or car was safer then a new one. 
You did like telling me how to raise my kids though. 

You like to tell me that over and over, or that without heated navigation cameras everything must be a pos.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Slam on breaks, seat belts lock tight. I don't even like wearing a seat belt, hence the next truck will be old enough to not have any. I never said one time that a 40 year old truck or car was safer then a new one. You did like telling me how to raise my kids though. You like to tell me that over and over, or that without heated navigation cameras everything must be a pos.


Seats belts locking tight ain't the same thing. Pre tensioners are a one time use part like an airbag. 

So now you don't like ABS, Airbags and seat belts. What's strange is them 3 things have never caused me a problem. 

Plus I never told you how to raise your kids. Infact I said its completely upto you what you do with them. 

I'm telling you older trucks are POS because you never had a good thing to say about anyone's new vehicles on here. It don't matter if its a 1/4ton or 3ton you have issue with it. 

Also you call me materialistic yet you forget your up there with me. How's all the old iron doing? 

"materialistic is the excessive desire to acquire and consume material goods."


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

rrk said:


> Ok what is the thought process on fixing or dumping the truck, I have always wondered what I would do. Still not sure.
> 
> keep and repair $16k or sell it for ????
> 
> ...


That's been the debate. The mechanic said it get rid of it, so I am going to fix as cheap as possible and trade it off, with what cash I have it should be about a wash on trade value for what it owed, on the books anyway. I will have ended up taking a huge hit on it though. 

Looking for a 12 or 13 F250 or F350 crew cab, 4x4 and oh yeah, GAS! I will baby getting big trailer to big jobs and will take some things out to lighten it up. I need to loose about 2k from what I figured. I get this taken care of and after a few bigger jobs I am going to look for an older truck with possibly dump bed to specifically haul the trailer. Can get a regular cab, bare bones for just hauling trailer as long as I have bigger cab truck for kids when necessary.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Seats belts locking tight ain't the same thing. Pre tensioners are a one time use part like an airbag.
> 
> So now you don't like ABS, Airbags and seat belts. What's strange is them 3 things have never caused me a problem.
> 
> ...


Never liked abs, hated it since the day it showed up. Yes, I don't like air bags, best part is I can buy something without one still. Yes, I don't like seat belts because I think being forced to wear one as an adult is idiotic. Next one, no belts. 

Yes I don't like computers in my vehicles either, none of that driving habit tracking going on here. 

Yes you did, several times about my kids. 

I have had quite a few good things to say about newer trucks, but I don't have the need to give someone a reach around because they got a new 60k truck. 

If I was materialistic, I would have a shop full of Martin and scmi machines, not 100 year old stuff, but that is all I can afford so I find the best I can for short money.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> That's been the debate. The mechanic said it get rid of it, so I am going to fix as cheap as possible and trade it off, with what cash I have it should be about a wash on trade value for what it owed, on the books anyway. I will have ended up taking a huge hit on it though.
> 
> Looking for a 12 or 13 F250 or F350 crew cab, 4x4 and oh yeah, GAS! I will baby getting big trailer to big jobs and will take some things out to lighten it up. I need to loose about 2k from what I figured. I get this taken care of and after a few bigger jobs I am going to look for an older truck with possibly dump bed to specifically haul the trailer. Can get a regular cab, bare bones for just hauling trailer as long as I have bigger cab truck for kids when necessary.


so how do you fix it as cheaply as possible but not have the buyer come back after you? or do you sell as is?
I am with you on the gas issue, I doubt I would buy another diesel myself.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A cummins swap would be cheaper then fixing it and then you would have a decent truck.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

at least then you would know what you are getting, rather than possibly getting another problem


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

2k for an engine, 2500 for all misc parts and about 2500 for labor. 

I bet it could be done for between 6 and 7.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I definitely think a cummins or 7.3 swap should be looked into. It would turn a very new truck into a bit of an abomination but that'd be kinda cool!

It's been done...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

NCMCarpentry said:


> I definitely think a cummins or 7.3 swap should be looked into. It would turn a very new truck into a bit of an abomination but that'd be kinda cool!
> 
> It's been done...


There are specific kits out there to swap a 6.4 to a cummins. All parts in one shot minus the engine.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Never liked abs, hated it since the day it showed up. Yes, I don't like air bags, best part is I can buy something without one still. Yes, I don't like seat belts because I think being forced to wear one as an adult is idiotic. Next one, no belts. Yes I don't like computers in my vehicles either, none of that driving habit tracking going on here. Yes you did, several times about my kids. I have had quite a few good things to say about newer trucks, but I don't have the need to give someone a reach around because they got a new 60k truck. If I was materialistic, I would have a shop full of Martin and scmi machines, not 100 year old stuff, but that is all I can afford so I find the best I can for short money.


Your gonna have to quote me on that then seeings as I don't remember it. 

Also who's asking for the reach around. Its you who's getting a cob on because someone bashed your truck. 

Being materialistic ain't just about expensive stuff. Its about anything and everything you own. 

So basically anyone who has something you don't have and its expensive they are materialistic! Yet your not because your stuff was cheap!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> So because your kids ride with you up front its safe! wont be when a idiot hits you at 60mph and your kids skulls are part of the dash board. Thats why i drive a new truck though and my kid sits in the back. I want to be able to get out and walk away with my kid alive in my arms not dead.



It started here. 

Get over it. You buy more shiny new crap then anyone here, just because it was shiny and new. Just accept it. 

I must go out and buy a 50k heated navigation camera tomorrow so I don't run over my kids, oh they will die on the way there in a pos truck without exploding seat belts and crumple zones. 

lol.......


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Your gonna have to quote me on that then seeings as I don't remember it.
> 
> Also who's asking for the reach around. Its you who's getting a cob on because someone bashed your truck.
> 
> ...



No one bashed. You acted like a stuck up prick and talked **** about me hauling my kids around. 

I refuse to let that slide.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That's it go sulk in a corner. Getting a taste of your own crap now and you don't like it lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

+ where am I telling you how to look after your kids. I never said don't let them sit in your pos truck or make them sit in the back.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> That's it go sulk in a corner. Getting a taste of your own crap now and you don't like it lol


Sulk in a corner? Afraid not spanky. 

Like I said, you crossed a line with me that I won't back down from. 

The simple fact is, you assume every old vehicle is a pos. The reasons you sited were poor brakes, no navi, no cameras, no air bags, dead kids and repairs.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No one bashed. You acted like a stuck up prick and talked **** about me hauling my kids around.
> 
> I refuse to let that slide.


I've always wondered if Festool knew the way you treated people on public forums if they would still use you as their poster child for their signature saw.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It started here. Get over it. You buy more shiny new crap then anyone here, just because it was shiny and new. Just accept it. I must go out and buy a 50k heated navigation camera tomorrow so I don't run over my kids, oh they will die on the way there in a pos truck without exploding seat belts and crumple zones. lol.......


Your starting to sound like a green eyed monster Darcy. Why you worried about what I buy so much?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok gents, lets stop the bickering and get back on track....


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

rrk said:


> so how do you fix it as cheaply as possible but not have the buyer come back after you? or do you sell as is?
> I am with you on the gas issue, I doubt I would buy another diesel myself.


Just fix broken lifters, head gasket on cracked side. Basically just what needs done and nothing more preventative. I will not hide what has happened but no way can I be responsible for what could happen, just like what happened to me. Sucks and I hate to do it but not sure what choice I have.

No way can I do a engine swap, I am not a mechanic and would have a very difficult time getting that done around here for a Resonable price. I need to just dump and move on


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I've always wondered if Festool new the way you treated people on public forums if they would still use you as their poster child for their signature saw.



You ever stop to think that might be why? 

No BS from me. I say what I am thinking every time. 

If something or someone sucks, I will say it. 

I am not overly concerned if I appear in everything or nothing else, I have a bunch of good friends there and that means more then some photo shoot.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Your starting to sound like a green eyed monster Darcy. Why you worried about what I buy so much?



Why are you so concerened about what I haul my kids around in? Why did you make it about some stupid options right away?

I don't give a damn what you waste your money on, but mind your own business about how I raise my children.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You ever stop to think that might be why?
> 
> No BS from me. I say what I am thinking every time.
> 
> ...


Ok :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok what?

I get in more trouble on their forum then anyone else. I have much disdain for tool petting. 

If you were only half as clever as you thought you were, it might be interesting.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ok what?
> 
> I get in more trouble on their forum then anyone else. I have much disdain for tool petting.
> 
> If you were only half as clever as you thought you were, it might be interesting.


Ok :laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe you could find someone who totaled their truck towards the rear, but has the engine and you guys could combine the two and share the truck. 😀 get rid of that thing. Preferably to some a hole car dealer


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well all, picked up the truck this morning, was $ 4,032.24.....not as bad as what was thought at first but we also did not do any of the preventive and costly measures either, cause I am going to het rid of it.

Sucks, got perfect topper, ladder rack, dually and still is a nice truck...

Hopefully I'll find something


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

Now carefully push it to an unsuspecting dealer and dump it!


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

brhokel606 said:


> Well all, picked up the truck this morning, was $ 4,032.24.....not as bad as what was thought at first but we also did not do any of the preventive and costly measures either, cause I am going to het rid of it.
> 
> Sucks, got perfect topper, ladder rack, dually and still is a nice truck...
> 
> Hopefully I'll find something




Take it straight to the dealer and trade it in. 
Don't stop at Chik-Fil-A or even the gas station.:laughing:

I had an '03 Ram Hemi that broke a valve spring. It cost me almost $2000 to get it running again. It still had a miss to it when they were done and my BIL who is a mechanic said the valve was bent. He warned me not to drive it because the valve could end up breaking at any time and then I would really be up the creek.
I went and ordered a Chevy and the dealer thought I lost my mind when I told them to take the Dodge right on the spot for the trade in even though the new truck would take two months to get.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> So because your kids ride with you up front its safe! wont be when a idiot hits you at 60mph and your kids skulls are part of the dash board. Thats why i drive a new truck though and my kid sits in the back. I want to be able to get out and walk away with my kid alive in my arms not dead. You ever seen the state of old vehicles when in a wreck with a new vehicle old vehicle, brick wall or tree.
> 
> Also how can you hate ABS. I have had my truck 6 years now and ABS has never once come on even under very hard breaking. But if it did come on at least i would be able to steer around what ever im trying to avoid hitting. Again using excuses like that to not own a new vehicle is stupid.
> 
> I pay $66 a month to insure my truck. Used to pay about $100 a year on a old jeep. You may want to get your policy renewed if your paying that much for a mid 2000's. You can insure a $65k 2014 f150 for less.



FWIW, I had an '85 Dodge Ram and I was stopped at a light and got hit head on from a car coming the other direction through the intersection. Car was doing about 40 and didn't even attempt to stop.
The truck was only about a month old.
The impact was so hard it broke the input shaft of the transmission, and collapsed the floor pan tunnel in the cab.

I wasn't wearing a seat belt and I walked away and didn't even hurt the next morning.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

After not reading one word of this thread ..i Only have one word to say...SUCKER!!!!!!! FAF!


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

​


blacktop said:


> After not reading one word of this thread ..i Only have one word to say...SUCKER!!!!!!! FAF!


Really? Glad I can humor you

If you have nothing nice to say, just shut you're pie hole. I suppose it's because it's a Ford, whatever...A truck is a truck, all have their own set of problems, I am not brand dependant, I do think Ford Super Duty had the best and biggest interiors, being 6'8" thats kind of important.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

brhokel606 said:


> ​
> Really? Glad I can humor you
> 
> If you have nothing nice to say, just shut you're pie hole. I suppose it's because it's a Ford, whatever...A truck is a truck, all have their own set of problems, I am not brand dependant, I do think Ford Super Duty had the best and biggest interiors, being 6'8" thats kind of important.


I think you just had a ticket for a ride you didn't know you were on. Just one of those things where you chalk it up to experience. 

I have always loved my Super Duty Fords. Plus.......Santa's list is shorter than GMC/Chevy's recall list. :whistling 

Don't forget to post pics of what you get next! No matter the brand.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

brhokel606 said:


> ​
> being 6'8" thats kind of important.



 Ever consider trading in your trowels for basketball or football?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> Ever consider trading in your trowels for basketball or football?


He has a regular job doing something else.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

TimNJ said:


> Ever consider trading in your trowels for basketball or football?


I am 42, yes, did both baseketball and football throughout highschool, went military direction after highschool


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

TimNJ said:


> FWIW, I had an '85 Dodge Ram and I was stopped at a light and got hit head on from a car coming the other direction through the intersection. Car was doing about 40 and didn't even attempt to stop.
> The truck was only about a month old.
> The impact was so hard it broke the input shaft of the transmission, and collapsed the floor pan tunnel in the cab.
> 
> I wasn't wearing a seat belt and I walked away and didn't even hurt the next morning.


With old trucks the weakness was always side impact. Frame held together well with front and rear impact.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Well traded the dually for this yesterday, really needed a dually again but hard to find without breaking the bank and I just couldn't go brand new to beat the tar of. This will work, might look for an older smaller dumper for hauling the trailer, plus will make dumping trash alot easier.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

brhokel606 said:


> Well traded the dually for this yesterday, really needed a dually again but hard to find without breaking the bank and I just couldn't go brand new to beat the tar of. This will work, might look for an older smaller dumper for hauling the trailer, plus will make dumping trash alot easier.



Very nice! Looks like the gas engine? I have been pretty impressed with mine. 

Just to let you know, the transmission is a little weird. It is constantly learning your driving habits so it does some weird stuff every once in a while until it learns your habits. Mine is just calming down after owning it about 2 months.

Hope it works out for you!:thumbsup:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Very nice! Looks like the gas engine? I have been pretty impressed with mine.
> 
> Just to let you know, the transmission is a little weird. It is constantly learning your driving habits so it does some weird stuff every once in a while until it learns your habits. Mine is just calming down after owning it about 2 months.
> 
> Hope it works out for you!:thumbsup:


Thanks, yeah I went gas, wanted diesel but I am too gun shy now. For what I spent on my diesel in 2 years I could put a whole new motor and transmission in this 1, plus having a warranty now is a stress reliever. Will miss the long box, that was almost the deal breaker. Loved the topper with long box, throw studs, plywood, whatever in back, close top and its out of the weather.

I wondered about the tranny, it makes some weird shifts sometimes and had me wondering.

Gotta find a fiberglass topper now and another ladder rack too.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

brhokel606 said:


> I wondered about the tranny, it makes some weird shifts sometimes and had me wondering.
> 
> .


I was extremely worried at first, but then I talked to a guy who drives one full time for the county. He drives one and he has a couple other co-workers that drive one. They all do the same thing since new. So I was relieved.

I'll tell you what, I have never been used to a big truck taking off like this one does. Not that I hot rod it, but I have to be extremely careful or those rear tires will spin like it is nothing.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, it's got some pep in it. My only other issue is the backend is so light, my gravel road has bad wash boards 2 days after grading (county only does once a week) and coming home I must has been used to the dually with topper for weight and never had an issue, the new one got really squirrelly fast! Caught me a bit off guard


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

brhokel606 said:


> Well traded the dually for this yesterday, really needed a dually again but hard to find without breaking the bank and I just couldn't go brand new to beat the tar of. This will work, might look for an older smaller dumper for hauling the trailer, plus will make dumping trash alot easier.




:thumbsup:
350 single rear wheel?
Looks nice.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice. Ford shocks suck. Get some bilsteins. You will notice a difference.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree on the Bilsteins.

Nice looking truck, congrats on the purchase, I don't know that I could ever go with a shortbed. But it must be a piece of cake to park compared with your old dually.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah on the new shocks, went with Bilsteins on dually, will do that again. Im looking forward to being able to take it to the auto car wash, you don't realize when buying the dually that you pretty much will be washing by hand unless you pay an arm and a leg for someone else to wash it because they do not fit in auto washes. 

The short box is my only complaint but I did not have an option unfortunately.


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Another agree on Bilsteins, could not believe the difference they made the first time I put them on a truck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had bilstiens for years, last set were monroe reflex. just as nice for a smaller price.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had bilstiens for years, last set were monroe reflex. just as nice for a smaller price.


 they won't hold up like bilsteins


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> they won't hold up like bilsteins


I'll find out. I actually liked the handling while towing with the reflexes better.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I know they talk about bilsteins over at the Ford forum a lot...maybe I should get me some for my 2012.


----------



## mtmtnman (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm extremely happy with my 6.2 gasser. 1,500 miles on it since last week when i picked it up with 1 full day pulling my 5,000 loaded tandem landscape trailer around town and overall average is 14.3 MPG............


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I'll find out. I actually liked the handling while towing with the reflexes better.


Well you wouldn't want German shocks on your old iron anyway


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have had them an edelbrocks on just about everything from stock to lifted to lowered. 

It was Time to try something new.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm picking this guy up tomorrow. It had the EGR delete done to it so I hope that eliminates the common problem these have.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm picking this guy up tomorrow. It had the EGR delete done to it so I hope that eliminates the common problem these have.


I'll take her with all the problems


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm picking this guy up tomorrow. It had the EGR delete done to it so I hope that eliminates the common problem these have.


 That is something .


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Lol. How the hell did that picture show up? I've never seen it before. Who is playing the joke here?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Head gasket and lifter problems are common with the 6.0 Diesel, just pay attention to any strange or new sound coming from the motor.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I'm picking this guy up tomorrow. It had the EGR delete done to it so I hope that eliminates the common problem these have.




I always wondered what roofers did all day when it was raining:laughing:


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

I heard the 6.4s have more problems then the 6.0


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

concrete2013 said:


> I heard the 6.4s have more problems then the 6.0


That is incorrect, it is the other way around. The 6.4 was to be more reliable than the problematic 6.0. But they kept only 8 head bolts, the 7.3 had 12 and unless you upgrade the bolts, there is a big potential for head gasket problems. Look at the Diesel Forums....I have owned both motors and will never own another. 

The Diesel Speciality shop I got all my work done said they don't have much info on the 6.7, most are new enough that all work is done by Ford due to warranties, so they are unsure of the reliability at this point.


----------



## youngbuck (Mar 17, 2010)

I am getting rid of my 2006 f350 dually as well. This year alone I had the high and low side pressure replaced as well as the injectors, fuel pump among other things. Over $15k. It is the last time that I buy a diesel, they just cost too much to repair when things go wrong.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

youngbuck said:


> I am getting rid of my 2006 f350 dually as well. This year alone I had the high and low side pressure replaced as well as the injectors, fuel pump among other things. Over $15k. It is the last time that I buy a diesel, they just cost too much to repair when things go wrong.


I so hear you, I miss the power of the diesel but I still am shell shocked how much it costs to repair anything. I just can not afford to do repairs like that again, dang near broke me!


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

youngbuck said:


> I am getting rid of my 2006 f350 dually as well. This year alone I had the high and low side pressure replaced as well as the injectors, fuel pump among other things. Over $15k. It is the last time that I buy a diesel, they just cost too much to repair when things go wrong.


Jesus. You could buy a nice used gasser around here for 15k


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

brhokel606 said:


> That is incorrect, it is the other way around. The 6.4 was to be more reliable than the problematic 6.0. But they kept only 8 head bolts, the 7.3 had 12 and unless you upgrade the bolts, there is a big potential for head gasket problems. Look at the Diesel Forums....I have owned both motors and will never own another.
> 
> The Diesel Speciality shop I got all my work done said they don't have much info on the 6.7, most are new enough that all work is done by Ford due to warranties, so they are unsure of the reliability at this point.


Could be, but why did ford only make them for a couple years and had a falling out with international
Don't go to international asking for ford parts!


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

I own a 6.0 love the power hate the the repairs! My mechanic told me it wasn't a wise decision to upgrade to the 6.4 when asked


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

I met a Ford Master tech with 30 years of wrenching and the head diesel guy in a dealer while vacationing. His exact words were, I would take a 6.0 if it was given to me, but would not take a 6.4 even for free. He told me that the 6.4 come in less, but when they do it's always vary expensive. I asked him about the 6.7 and he said he would buy one if he needed a diesel but a person should only have one if they need one. biggest issue with the 6.7 is expensive fuel related issues that Ford has been known to deny under warranty.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

BAREIN said:


> I met a Ford Master tech with 30 years of wrenching and the head diesel guy in a dealer while vacationing. His exact words were, I would take a 6.0 if it was given to me, but would not take a 6.4 even for free. He told me that the 6.4 come in less, but when they do it's always vary expensive. I asked him about the 6.7 and he said he would buy one if he needed a diesel but a person should only have one if they need one. biggest issue with the 6.7 is expensive fuel related issues that Ford has been known to deny under warranty.


That makes sense, going to be interesting in the next few years as the 6.7 really comes out of warranty. I like the Ford but maybe its a Dodge or Chevy needed for diesel, I haven't heard of them having as many problems.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not much better then a 12v or 24v intercooled cummins. 

They were not put in the most durable packages though.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I know Dodge has tranny problems, had a Hemi and at 39k put in first transmission and at 75k put in second. No heavy towing, granted had chip, catback exhaust and K&N air flow kit, was pushing 400hp but dang, 2 transmissions was a tad ridiculous. Motor was awesome though, not a lick of problems there.

So what it the solution to diesels? Just pay up in repairs?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

brhokel606 said:


> I know Dodge has tranny problems, had a Hemi and at 39k put in first transmission and at 75k put in second. No heavy towing, granted had chip, catback exhaust and K&N air flow kit, was pushing 400hp but dang, 2 transmissions was a tad ridiculous. Motor was awesome though, not a lick of problems there.
> 
> So what it the solution to diesels? Just pay up in repairs?


A cummins with an Allison behind it.


----------

